

Six-month long exposures made with a pinhole camera. - jdnier
http://www.pinholephotography.org/SSGB%20Page.htm

======
jdnier
The cameras are really easy to make (disposable) and require no chemistry to
develop. You end up with a color-like negative using simple black and white
photo paper. Here are a couple related howtos:

[http://www.pinholephotography.org/Solargraph%20instructions....](http://www.pinholephotography.org/Solargraph%20instructions.htm)

[http://www.solargraphy.com/index.php?option=com_content&...](http://www.solargraphy.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8&Itemid=9)

------
diN0bot
great idea.

i made a pinhole camera a few years back from an oatmeal cylinder. here's a
picture of 77 Mass Ave

<http://bilumi.org/lucy/OATMEALPINHOLE.jpg>

------
danw
Wow, excellent find. I lived in Bristol up until recently and you can faintly
see my old home in the Clifton Suspension Bridge image!

